# Problema conexión euroconector TV



## Cristy46 (Oct 23, 2007)

Buenos días a todos los foreros,
Tengo un problemilla. Ayer me compré un disco externo multimedia, en concreto el Storex mpix 355 de 400gb; lo conecté por usb al ordenador y transmití la información.
El problema vino que al conectarlo a la TV a través del euroconector (la televisión sólo tiene uno) la imagen se ve en blanco y negro pero el sonido es perfecto. El aparato viene con un adaptador d los 3 cables (video-audio, supongo) a euroconector. Mi tele tiene como 6 años y  lo único que tiene es entrada de euroconector. 
Créeis que el problema es por el euroconector?
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 23, 2007)

mira la configuracion del disco, segun donde vivas sera pal o ntfs.
Cambialo y haber que pasa, tranquilo lo unico que te pueda pasar es que lo veas en colores o en blanco y negro, no hay ningun peligro para la TV


----------



## Cristy46 (Oct 23, 2007)

Del disco duro externo? Que lo miro, conectándolo al ordenador o desde el mismo mando conectado ya a la tv?
Gracias


----------



## daarma78 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cuando conectes el disco duro a tu TV en el menu de opciones tienes que ver en que modo de TV tienes el disco duro. Normalmente para que se vea en color tienes que ponerlo en modo PAL.


----------

